
GitLab 10.1 Released with Image Discussions and Rejection of Unsigned Commits - Smibu
https://about.gitlab.com/2017/10/22/gitlab-10-1-released/
======
sbkg0002
They should focus on seemless upgrades and HA rather that throwing in every
feature they can think off.

~~~
sytse
We are trying to do both. HA PostgreSQL is a big focus of the build team.
Upgrades should be seem less. What problem are you experiencing?

------
markdog12
Image discussions are an awesome addition. Def need them enabled for issues
though.

